
The only startup founders who can embrace failure are the privileged ones - bing_dai
http://qz.com/772173/the-only-startup-founders-who-can-embrace-failure-are-the-ones-privileged-enough-to-survive-it/
======
ladytron
I would have to respectfully disagree. Many, many successful entrepreneurs
come from modest backgrounds, with little or no education. What they all have
in common is the belief that hard work developing their business and laser
focus on their customer's needs will make them successful.

I often feel sorry for privileged young people - I think they have it much
harder in some ways. They sometimes live in a bit of a bubble due to their
upbringing and that makes it hard for them to understand the mass market.
Also, they might have a harder time developing a work ethic and grit if they
did not need to go to work at a young age or face adversity.

The whole tiny VC funded startup club in SV may be an exception to this rule,
but vast numbers of successful entrepreneurs in the USA never get a penny of
VC $ and find some way to startup themselves.

------
Aenima
I agree with the gender disparity, but not race. The Kaufman Index of Startup
Activity claims that more startups are from male entrepreneurs than female
ones, but white entrepreneurs account for a lower portion of startups in 2014
than 1996.

The author cites studies on self employment in the United States. I think
there is a difference between being self employed and an entrepreneur. For
example, I can be a self employed contractor, but not aiming to grow a
business as an entrepreneur would.

When it comes to tech startups I could see the industry remaining white and
male dominated. Access to angel investors and VCs from a privileged network
increases the probability of obtaining funding for a new company. This is
especially helpful as more tech entrepreneurs are in school or recent
graduates. If I am around college age trying to get a tech startup off the
ground, can I find an investor without existing social contacts? Yes, but it
will be much more difficult for me than the kid with the contacts.

------
internaut
This is why I advocate for what I think of as a zero marginal lifestyle.

If you can create a Passive Tiny House with renewable energy sources then
you've a safety net while you work on your crazy schemes. I estimate that
shall take 25k - 50k per person which is doable.

Should communities of geeks do the same thing you could have a hackerspace and
central utility hub too. Under such conditions a very low income can provide
you with sustenance and net access. Suddenly putting lots of project oriented
people in one place to rub shoulders becomes economically feasible for a
trivial amount of capital.

I don't think it has been done but I like this idea. It reminds me of that
blueseed venture thing they were trying on that ship off the coast of San
Francisco.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
>If you can create a Passive Tiny House with renewable energy sources then
you've a safety net while you work on your crazy schemes. I estimate that
shall take 25k - 50k per person which is doable.

That sounds good on paper but when push comes to shove a an apartment in a
"bad" neighborhood or mobile home in a park or middle of nowhere has
substantially cheaper up-front costs and similar day to day costs. The
downside is that you can't make smalltalk about that lifestyle, or at least
not amongst the middle and upper class you can't.

~~~
internaut
Oh I know all about bad neighborhoods and cheap rents. They are cheap for good
reason.

I have twice left a house share because it was becoming frankly unsafe to live
in. In the first instance I should have taken the hint that the house next
door had not burnt to the ground by accident (several broken windows later I
moved out!) and the second time a lunatic car thief threatened to kill me.
Hard to concentrate under the circumstances.

Having better company around you in a geek community is well worth it!
Arguments about functional programming or open source are significantly less
likely to result in death or injury. It is also nice not to have your life
mortgaged to some [expletive].

The concept is that each person kicks up 25k - 50k depending on whether they
build their own with other fellow TH builders or get it done for them. Common
utilities to be installed and paid for can be paid back via loan or some other
arrangement. For power I would recommend actually making a micro hydro station
together, it's not that difficult and you could easily supply dozens of THs.

Cost of land can be small since you could be in a rural area, with periodic
trips or public transport nearby to a city.

The reason why I'm calling this 'marginal cost' is important. It is not free
(but monthly bills would seem miraculously low in comparison to most people's
situation). It is just that if you do it you're unlikely to become
indebted/homeless or not have the funds to stick at your project long enough.
Lots of interesting ideas need considerable time and patience to gestate. VCs
operate within a relatively narrow window of opportunity in time, and this is
a concept that could open up more long term possibilities.

The only threat to this I see is that having some pressure on your back can be
a positive thing, but I feel that is a separate discussion with workarounds
possible.

------
rajacombinator
I don't think anyone embraces failure. For most startups, failure embraces
you. (More like a tackle.) Then you either shake it off and keep moving, or
not. Most people who have the balls to do a startup in the first place will go
with option #1.

